# Loading Speed



## CraigC (Mar 31, 2013)

Anyone else having problems with loading speed? I've already checked some other sites I visit and the seem to load as usual.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 31, 2013)

No problem here.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 31, 2013)

No problems.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 31, 2013)

3 rounds per minute on a muzzle loader.

no problem.


----------



## bakechef (Mar 31, 2013)

It can depend how your ISP routes your traffic.  I don't know all of the technical stuff, but I've seen it happen where some sites load up super fast while another takes its sweet 'ol time.  It can depend on the server that you are going to as well, but more often than not, it's your ISP.


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 31, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Anyone else having problems with loading speed? I've already checked some other sites I visit and the seem to load as usual.


 
Today I am having the same problem.  I just figured it was my punishment for being so vocal yesterday !


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 31, 2013)

No, it is pretty fast for me


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm having problems, too. I see a whole bunch of stuff gets loaded first (mostly google stuff) -- I don't know how to turn it off--I didn't turn it on--and then discuss cooking. It is taking forever to load. I work over the Internet. I don't have this problem with the sites I have to load where there is massive amounts of data I have to view. If it continues, I will drop DC. I really hate slow loading sights. I have very reliable high-speed. This is ridiculous. The only thing I've done since Friday is update my AVG.


----------



## bakechef (Apr 1, 2013)

I use adblock plus in my browser, so maybe that makes a difference, it's still loading fast for me.

Sorry admin, ads get in the way more often than not, but I understand why they have to be there!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have an adblocker. I think my problem was I had too many things open! My bad. I rebooted and now things are back to normal.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 1, 2013)

My pages have been loading right up. The recent problem I have been running into is the page always refreshing itself. I get some message from IE telling me the page needed reloaded. My IT guy said it's because more forums and websites are geared towards the latest version of Windows, IE or something. Something like that. It's more annoying than anything, but it doesn't lose my place anyway.


----------



## bakechef (Apr 1, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I have an adblocker. I think my problem was I had too many things open! My bad. I rebooted and now things are back to normal.



I opened my partner's computer to adjust some stuff, he had 27 tabs open!  I didn't know that was possible, but it is...


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 1, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I opened my partner's computer to adjust some stuff, he had 27 tabs open! I didn't know that was possible, but it is...


 


Reminds me of when I taught DH how to open tabs.  He would forget to close them and couldn't figure out why when he wanted to close his browser it asked if he wanted to close all or current tab so he would hit cancel.


----------

